# What's my mix?



## Husky99

Hello, about 3 years ago we adopted a beautiful 8 week old puppy from a shelter. Now as he has grown we are wondering what his mix might be. We were originally told by the shelter that he is Newf., Great Pyrenees. But he doesn't appear to be!

First of he weighs about 85 pounds, he's 26 inches tall, 39 inches long, and his coat is 2 and 1/2 inches of long wiry fur. He is very vocal, extremely intelligent, and very fast we have clocked him up to 40 miles per hour going up a hill. He loves to herd anything that moves especially elk and deer, but he won't just chase them he will herd them into a group and go after any stragglers that beak off and simply chase them back to the herd, and then trot back to us as happy as can be. Bear also thinks that it's his job to guard the house and if we let him he would love to run around barking all night long. He is also a mountain goat and a very good jumper. Bear is also very affectionate and loves to lay on your lap and cuddle. He's very good with other dogs and he knows not to chase the cat, and loves to dig. 

Here's some pictures!! If you need more info just ask!


----------



## Abbylynn

He is beautiful! To me he reminds me of a BC/Lab mix?


----------



## Wicket

I agree with Abbylynn, he looks like a BC/Lab mix. Very cute


----------



## Husky99

Thanks!!!!
We were thinking he might have Great Pyrenees, do you think thats likely?


----------



## KodiBarracuda

Husky99 said:


> Thanks!!!!
> We were thinking he might have Great Pyrenees, do you think thats likely?


I wouldn't say its unlikely, the shoulder reminds me of the Great Pyrenees, especially from that second picture, and from the pictures, it looks like he is a big dog.. I would go Pyrenees/BC mix.


----------



## Niraya

Honestly I don't see any Pyrenees. It's possible - but in my opinion I just don't see it. The head shape, muzzle length, ear set just isn't there (he also appears incredibly long :O). The body doesn't even look Pyrenees to me - he's also too small in both height and weight (males average 100+) BC's and Pyrenees don't have wiry coats either.

Could just be a mix of mixes/heinz 57! Whatever his mix is he's very handsome.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

If that dog isn't at least half BC, I'll eat my shorts.


----------



## 123fraggle

I'd also put my money on BC/Pyrenees. Lots of farms have both and it is not uncommon for them to be unaltered.


----------



## HollowHeaven

GottaLuvMutts said:


> If that dog isn't at least half BC, I'll eat my shorts.


LOL I second this 

I, too, totally agree with Border Collie mixed with possible a Pyrenees or another large breed.


----------



## georgiapeach

Does your dog have a rear prominent dew claw? That's a distinguishing characteristic of a Pyr. I definitely see BC. The muzzle seems a little lab to me, too. Whatever the case, he's beautiful!!


----------



## Husky99

georgiapeach said:


> Does your dog have a rear prominent dew claw? That's a distinguishing characteristic of a Pyr. I definitely see BC. The muzzle seems a little lab to me, too. Whatever the case, he's beautiful!!


No, he doesn't have rear dew claws but he does have both front dew claws! Thanks everybody for your help it's greatly appreciated. 
Would it help identify him if we posted pictures of him as a puppy?


----------



## HollowHeaven

Not sure if it would help, but it sure would be cute


----------



## turtlesocks

I think he looks a lot like a BC/Pyr mix. If one side were a smooth BC, that might explain the shorter coat, too.


----------



## Deaf Dogs

I vote BC x too! Possibly Pyr, but not sure about that. He doesn't look to have a wire coat, probably a triple coat with a harsh outercoat. He is absolutely stunning!!! Most Pyr x's have the double dew claws on the back... It really is a distinguishing factor. It's possible he's BC x Newf though.


----------



## Husky99

Thanks everybody for your help. Just so you know Bear loves the snow, and doesn't like the temp to be above 70 degrease. Also he doesn't like to swim he will run along the bank but not actually swim.


----------



## Husky99

Here are the puppy pics!


----------



## Donna5503

Hi! What a beautiful dog! I definitely see Border Collie & and the personality that you stated also matches a Border  Great dogs! I also see Bernese Mountain Dog. These dogs are called Bordernese - very good looking dogs - looks just like yours. 

PS - Do I also see a Husky in your pictures?  Also great dogs!


----------



## Siould

I agree. He looks like a Bordernese. I actually have a male Bordernese. He looks like somebody super sized a Border Collie! lol They are great dogs and just gorgeous. You won't find a better one.

If you want to be 100% certain on what your dog is, you can do a Wisdom Panel DNA test.


----------



## tom42

BC and maybe some Dalmatian? (spotted legs, right size?)


----------



## sydneynicole

Edited to add;; Whoops, didn't realize this was an old dug up thread. My bad.




I'd say BC/Pyr mix... I own a Pyr, and something about him just says Pyr to me, although I can't pinpoint what is causing that reaction.


----------



## Kyllobernese

Maybe some Karelian Bear Dog crossed with Border Collie.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

tom42 said:


> BC and maybe some Dalmatian? (spotted legs, right size?)


Lots of breeds have spots, not just dallies


----------



## Carrie81

Looks just like my dog!! I'm guessing, lab, bc and Pyrenees.


----------



## RonE

8-year-old thread.


----------

